# Camel Trail - any CLs or CSs nearby?



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of spending a couple of days cycling the Camel Train in North Cornwall. 

I'd like to stay somewhere close by so we can get cycling straight from the pitch, anyone know of a CL or CS that fits the bill? 

Whilst my kids are competent cyclists I've left it a bit late to learn to ride, as I've just bought my first ever bike aged 49! So I'm thinking the Camel Trail will be great for me as it's off road and level, being an old railway line. Any tips welcome!


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

We stopped at Higher Harlen Bay. Caravan & Camping club run a THS (temp holiday site).We used the Camel trail. Easy from there


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

There is one right on the trail at the bodmin end - i will find out what it is called! Looks fairly pretty!

Just had a look and can't find the one at dunmere bridge - might find it with a more detailed search. But - it did remind me of one, which is ruthern valley 3/4 mile away. That is a lovely site! Up in the woods with great play areas for the kids, but no club house, so quiet. Owners are very nice, has all the usual facilities including on site shop.

One of those close by but out the way sites - bodmin is also good for touring cornwall as it is right in the middle!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We stayed a couple of nights at...

http://www.padstowtouringpark.co.uk/how_to_find_us.html

OK. Showers good. And a lovely walk into Padstow through fields initally and then down the road and Camel Trail plus bike hire is at the bottom. To the left is Rick Steins popular fish and chip shop and to the right is a walk along the river. Straight on is wet. Just going to see if I have any pics.

yers some..


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*camel trail*

hi, the site rainbow-chaser was looking for is fenwick trout fishery dunmere.we have stayed there and the padstow site.you could also consider the other end of the trail,st austell where you can stay at pentewan sands which is on the beach ,so great for kids,has a pool club house etc,but is quiet.heligan park which has cycle path adjacent and is next to lost gardens.penhaven small site buy agian direct acesss to trail.hope this is of help.we live in cornwall and have used all these.lins :


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats the one lins! lol! I have been past it a few times, and seems quite tidy enough for a small site!


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*cl*

hi,rainbow-chaser.yes its a nice site it has key pad to enter,so nice an safe.also nice meals in pub up the hill.Do you live down here?lins.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks so much guys - brilliant. Spoilt for choice!


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

There is the trippy bit - I am now in cornwall, but used to live in Weymouth! lol!


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Can back up Pusser - for once! Padstow site, fish and chips and the cycle trail. Wife was at Stein's cook school for a day, we cycled to Bodmin and had a pub lunch with Euro football on the telly and had fish and chips in the van from Stein's too.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> Can back up Pusser - for once! Padstow site, fish and chips and the cycle trail. Wife was at Stein's cook school for a day, we cycled to Bodmin and had a pub lunch with Euro football on the telly and had fish and chips in the van from Stein's too.


Bet that hurt.  ON their website they have made dramatic improvements getting an AA four star and have new roads, some new toilet blocks and other things I cannot remember but it is in the News section of the website.


----------

